# Have we found our new Trigano?



## 106165 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi everyone.

We went to have a look at a Tribute today that really seems exactly what we want. 10 months old silver with 1000 miles on the clock with 2 years manufacturers warranty left. It also has an awning.

The only issues we could spot were the side door and back door had a very slight gap in them and there was a tiny bit of scratching above the side door on the bodywork.

Other than that it is immaculate.

The price the dealer had in the window was £24,995. We have not negotiated with them yet as we wanted to come away and think about it.

Can I ask all you experienced MH owners as to whether you think this is a reasonable price? What would be a realistic price to try and get them down to?

Also, my other half finds the drivers seat a bit high (he's 6'5"!) even on the lowest setting. The guy mentioned that we could get this lowered by a fabricator and still keep the swivel function. Does this sound like a reasonable thing to do?

Thanks for all your help.

Stimpy


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Cash is king. !!
Our Trigano (sept 05) was listed new at £28k but a cash deal got it for £25,600 inc awning and towbar... Personally I think you can push for another £2k / 10% off that price shown.. But they are very popular vans..Remember mid week may be a better time to buy as well, Salesmen may be more hungry than at the weekend..
Also start of the Month so they need to start off their sales figures..

Out of interest call a few dealers up and ask how much cash for a new one.. No trade in...


----------



## 100560 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi

That's the same age as our Tribute, and about what we paid for it new. 
OH is 6' tall and doesn't have a problem with the seat height, although you can tilt the back, which brings the front of the seat down, so I'm told!


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

is this the new shape or the old?, if its that later i would be looking at buying the new one for the residual value and the masive differance in the quality of the base vehicle,ride ,fuel saving etc, will be better sense in the long run,however ,if its the new shape,buy it !


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Is this our new Trigano*

Can't comment on whether it's the right move, but if you need to modify the seat height, TEK Seating at Melton Mowbray sell lower seatboxes ex-stock which could help.

Smick


----------



## 106165 (Jul 29, 2007)

*New vs old Ducatto base*



fridgeman said:


> is this the new shape or the old?, if its that later i would be looking at buying the new one for the residual value and the masive differance in the quality of the base vehicle,ride ,fuel saving etc, will be better sense in the long run,however ,if its the new shape,buy it !


Hi fridgeman,

It's the old shape. We were a bit put off regarding the new 07 shape after hearing about the various problems such as water ingress into the engine compartment and also quality issues of the living area.

We also looked at the new 550 and 650 which were already sold. They seemed to undergoing all sorts of repair work to furnishings and fittings that had not been finished off properly. There were also two bolts on the back bumper that seemed to be going really rusty!

Would be very interested in hearing from anyone in terms of whether they prefer the new or old 550 shape.

Thanks for the feedback. I really appreciate everyone taking the time to respond. 

Stimpy


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Stimpy

Our local dealer has one up for sale if you would like a look on the following link.

http://www.southernmotorhomes.co.uk/details.asp?ref=2658


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Is it at Danum's as they have an old shape 06 same spec for same money. Not sure about the mileage though as I did not look that close.

Old shape 06 with 1500 miles went on e-bay classified for £22k last March as I nearly bought it.

If it is Old shape ( not trying to be detrimental as I think they still look great) I would expect a bit more off as they were about that new and the fact that a new model is out now must bring the price down. Plus I guess as a 550 & 650 are technically only worth £24k & £25k once they come out of the dealers.

Cheers
P


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

you only have to look at this forum to see that there has been lots of niggles [one reson why i joined],but most will be small ones,i know there should not be any but its the same with lots of things, but you do get alot for your money and theese new vans are going to realy take off and get the market share,streets ahead of the old shape as far as the drive goes,and has a added bonus, you get to improve your DIY skills with the rest of us :lol:


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I am awaiting a payment for my October 2006 old shape Tribute (3500 miles) which the initial offer of the current value was given as £23500 which I have refused as my policy covers new for old.I would suggest that is the maximum you should be offering for the van in question.

With regards to the new model in comparison I agree they certainly have an improved engine and I would agree also with looks as far as the front goes. Once you step in the van I am sorry to say and this is only a personal view very lacking.The seating material seems better but storage is less. The last one I viewed you wasted your time shutting the toilet door as the gap in the frame I could see through from the front. Perhaps the 650 is better but they are like rocking horse Sh.t.
If you are going to be doing long mileage the new one, habitation area the old one. By the way I know a Insurance company who will be selling one for around £17000 soon. :wink:


----------



## 106165 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Finally took the plunge!*

So after much deliberation, we finally took the plunge and decided on the 2006 Tribute. Hopefully will be ready for collection end of next week. We are both so excited! 

Thanks to everyone who took the trouble to reply.

Stimpy


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*rusty screws at bumper*

Funnily enough, my OH has been remarking on the rusty screws or bolt if you prefer, at the rear. We will be speaking to dealer about this when we go to get other items looked at this week.

Jacobite


----------

